# How does one pronounce "Cheynei"



## soundfix (Aug 26, 2010)

Just wondering, if someone can tell me, the correct pronunciation ( ie;Shay-nigh)?
i called my new baby jungle shania twain.


----------



## Simon3310 (Aug 26, 2010)

Haha I thought I was strange for looking this one up before, but from what I have seen it comes from the (male) name Cheyne pronounced more like chain or chain-y, awesome name actually, I know what my next male jungle will be called  I'm not sure how it changes with an -i but I'm guessing that would be chain-eye? So that being said I think Shania is a great feminine form!


----------



## the jungle guy (Aug 26, 2010)

i always thought i was pronoucned chain-eye but i could be wrong


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Aug 26, 2010)

Well my name is Cheyne (pronounced Shane) so i think I can speak from experience and say you should pronounce it shane-i.


----------



## soundfix (Aug 26, 2010)

maybe i'll spell it - Cheynei-a Twain, now i know.thanks


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 26, 2010)

i thought it was shay-neigh


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought you pronounce it like Dick Cheney


----------



## Snowman (Aug 26, 2010)

a bit of cut and paste stealing...
*RULES FOR THE ENGLISH PRONUNCIATION OF BIOLOGICAL LATIN:* )

*CH* is pronounced as *K:* *ch*orus, e*ch*o, *ch*rysanthemum. 

Just reduced it.... http://capewest.ca/pron.html


----------



## soundfix (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Snowman, thanks- but we're talking species, not biological Latin. Very different.i dont think the naming of species has to conform with latin anyway.
Dick Cheney,hmmmChain-ie,-It would end in ie(Cheynie) instead of ei.


Geckoman said:


> I thought you pronounce it like Dick Cheney


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 26, 2010)

soundfix said:


> Dick Cheney,hmmmChain-ie,-It would end in ie(Cheynie) instead of ei.


 Good point


----------



## soundfix (Aug 26, 2010)

If anyone knows how/who is responcible for naming the Cheynei of the Morelia spilotes sub, then this would help. ie: the dude that discovered childrens python, his name was G Childs.This is sometimes how they get there species name.if we knew who,named the species, then the origin of pronunciationwould be accurate.Im sure its on this world wide web somewhere,-hopefully someone will pick up my quest.
Anyway, the snake is called Cheynie-a Twain. pronounced,-Shania Twain.


----------



## Simon3310 (Aug 26, 2010)

soundfix said:


> If anyone knows how/who is responcible for naming the Cheynei of the Morelia spilotes sub, then this would help. ie: the dude that discovered childrens python, his name was G Childs.This is sometimes how they get there species name.if we knew who,named the species, then the origin of pronunciationwould be accurate.Im sure its on this world wide web somewhere,-hopefully someone will pick up my quest.
> Anyway, the snake is called Cheynie-a Twain. pronounced,-Shania Twain.


 
Well what I had found when I went looking for the etymology was:
"Morelia spilota cheynei - described as a full species in Wells & Wellington (1984): named for Cheyne Wellington.2 - Wells & Wellington (1984). A synopsis of the Class Reptilia in Australia. Australian Journal of Herpetology, 1(3-4):73-129." So if you track down Cheyne Wellington we will know


----------



## Snowman (Aug 26, 2010)

soundfix said:


> Hey Snowman, thanks- but we're talking species, not biological Latin. Very different.i dont think the naming of species has to conform with latin anyway.
> Dick Cheney,hmmmChain-ie,-It would end in ie(Cheynie) instead of ei.


 
LOL um the scientific names are based on Latin even when they use non Latin words.... Thats why it's Childreni..not children.. For another carpet python we have the name M.S. Imbricata. Imbricata meaning overlapping. Agree that if it's someones name as in Childreni the Ch keeps it's ch (church) sound.

http://www.scientific.hickerphoto.com/

The basis of scientific names for animals and plants is the Latin language.
Scientists use a naming system which is known as Binomial nomenclature, which is basically giving the animals and plants surnames as well as christian names (or personal names).
This system of scientific names was proposed and established by Carl Linnaeus, a Swedish biologist, in circa 1758.
Species are grouped into clans, that is like the family name even though their genus (or surname) may be different. There personal name is the specific name for that species.
The Genus (or surname) as a general rule starts with a capital letter while the Specific name (or personal name) is written completely in lower case.
At times the Genus will be abbreviated to the first letter (the capital letter) followed by the Specific name in full, however this is only after the entire name has been written out in full once.


oh and it was named after Cheyne Wellington.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Aug 26, 2010)

Well if discovered by Cheyne Wellington, I am gunna say its pronounced Shane-i (unless I have been pronouncing my own name for a long time now).


----------



## Simon3310 (Aug 26, 2010)

I believe there are a few ways to pronounce Cheyne: chain, chainy and shane would all be correct. And about the Latin, I haven't studied it but remember it is a "commemorative name" so the Latin pronunciations may not necessarily apply except to the suffix.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> Well if discovered by Cheyne Wellington, I am gunna say its pronounced Shane-i (unless I have been pronouncing my own name for a long time now).


 
agree.. Shane-eye +1
Just my uneducated opinion.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 26, 2010)

"charpet" sound good to me.


----------



## shaye (Aug 26, 2010)

Lol 
Change the channel
"kange the kannel"


----------



## cris (Aug 26, 2010)

IMO in unaustralian to talk latin properly. I thought it was like chainy, but who cares the subspecies probably isnt valid so im with waterrat.


----------



## greeny1 (Aug 26, 2010)

lol, what i find funniest is people want to find out how to pronounce something on a forum, because someones gunna speak it fluently to you over a keyboard. i'd pressume shane-i like other suggested but who'd know, anyone here know latin?


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 26, 2010)

I've always pronounced it shane-e-i


----------



## dotti1990 (Aug 26, 2010)

it has to be shane-i because it was named after a guys first name and there is no way the guys name would be chain... and wether or not the i on the end is actually meant to be spoken i guess it would be or else they wouldnt have added it.


----------



## soundfix (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Simon and Snowman.Nice research, and now i know.I did originally want to know the pronunciation,as i was naming a snake, -thats why i made the post.
*"Shania Twain" and "Cheynei-a Twain',are kinda, spelt and sound the same.thanks all.*


----------



## -Peter (Aug 27, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> I've always pronounced it shane-e-i



actually it would be shane-ee-ee.


----------



## CodeRed (Aug 27, 2010)

just call them jungles and no one will be confused 

for what its worth my money is on _shane-eye_ but people use all sorts of bastardisations of the name so they really dont know


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2010)

what are these ones then?
I will do the sounding out (to how I think that they are pronouced) and try and get what species they are now 

Sue dec kiss pour free arr kiss....?

Sue doe nah yah text eye liss....?

would really like to know how some are pronouced now ..especially in the elapid


----------



## Snowman (Aug 27, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> what are these ones then?
> I will do the sounding out (to how I think that they are pronouced) and try and get what species they are now
> 
> Sue dec kiss pour free arr kiss....?
> ...



Should be able to work it out off this RBB PRONUNCIATION OF BIOLOGICAL LATIN Including Taxonomic Names


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks SNOWY for that info ,,,but you didnt take a punt on what I sounded out now ...

they are an easy guess ...


----------



## Snowman (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry, Pseudonaja textilis? not sure on the other


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes that is one correct answer now ...just gotta get the other one


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 27, 2010)

G'day guys,

_Morelia (spilota) cheynei_ was named after Cheyne Wellington - the pronunciation of which would be "Shane", I'm guessing. That would make the correct pronunciation of _cheynei "_Shane-ee". If the pronunciation of Cheyne is something different, then _cheynei _would be whatever that pronunciation is, followed by "ee". 

However, language morphs over the years and the "_i_" at the end of most latin names has become "eye" rather than the correct "ee"...it does sound a whole lot better, I agree!

Redbelly - you are mostly correct with your pronunciations of Red Bellies and Eastern Browns. Instead of having a short "S" as you would say for "Sue", it's a long "S" as if you were saying "Pseudonym" (i.e. It would rhyme with "flew"). 

I think better descriptions for them would be - 

"Syew-deck-iss pour-fee-ree-arc-us" for _Pseudechis porphyriacus.
_"Syew-dough-neigh-a text-ill-iss" for _Pseudonaja textilis_.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 27, 2010)

end of discussion, he has the book in front of him.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 27, 2010)

*Pseudechis porphyriacus*, A woman who frequents APS


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Aug 27, 2010)

-Peter said:


> end of discussion, he has the book in front of him.


 
I wish I could say that I did, it would make me less of a geek!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanking you  ... If you feel like it Jonno(I promise not to call you a geek ) ...and have the time to ..would you be able to put up the most popular as in Tiger snakes ,death adders ,marsh snakes and bandy bandy ..I think i have them right but am not 100% sure in correctly saying their latin names.


----------



## eipper (Aug 27, 2010)

No tech iss, A can th o fis , Hemi asp iss, Verm e cell a


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 27, 2010)

eipper said:


> No tech iss, A can th o fis , Hemi asp iss, Verm e cell a


Thanks Scott much appreciated


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 28, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> what are these ones then?
> I will do the sounding out (to how I think that they are pronouced) and try and get what species they are now
> 
> Sue dec kiss pour free arr kiss....?
> ...



-Red Bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) sue-dek-iss Pour-phi-ri-a-shous
-Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) sue-don-aj-ah tex-til-lis


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 28, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> -Red Bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) sue-dek-iss Pour-phi-ri-a-shous
> -Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) sue-don-aj-ah tex-til-lis


very good Troy ..both are right ..now do you know what Pseudonaja means?


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 28, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> very good Troy ..both are right ..now do you know what Pseudonaja means?


 
From what I understand I have always believed Pseudonaja means "False Cobra" (Pseudo=false and Naja= Cobra) hense Cobra genus is Naja.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 28, 2010)

*Hence


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 28, 2010)

arrrrrrrr good TROY now ...how did they come up with the textilis part now


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 28, 2010)

you got me there. I wouldn't have a clue. but i would love for you to enlighten me.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 28, 2010)

Well to my knowledge it was named that due to its 'woven pattern ' appearence ...please correct me if I'm wrong now ...


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 28, 2010)

That sounds pretty good. I might go with that one. Is there some kind of reference point where you can find out the meaning of all the latin names for reptiles? because I have thought that it could be handy.


----------



## lurker_sp (Aug 28, 2010)

Latin names are spoken or pronounced phonetically.When dividing a word into syllables, try to make syllables begin with consonants (thus spe-cu-lum, not spec-ul-um).

Ch is pronounced like ch in church not K.

It would be Chai- neye. Sorry Cheyne (pronounced shane) Wellington. *

Textilis *- woven fabric, piece of cloth. (textile)


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 28, 2010)

lurker_sp said:


> Textilis [/B]- woven fabric, piece of cloth. (textile)



That would make perfect sense to me.


----------



## eipper (Aug 30, 2010)

Actually lurker when the specific or generic name is named after a person it follows the pronouciation of that person, rather than the latin or ancient greek origin.

as a couple of side notes......cheynei as subspecies was sunk in 2004
_Naja_ is spoken as Nay-a not Nar-jah

so therefore it is Sue de nay a for _Pseudonaja_

Cheers,
Scott


----------

